# Lowrance Hds touch trouble / Resolved quickly



## Worley

Just checking to see if anyone else has experienced trouble after recent software update ...Today we were out catching crappie good at last boat dock I tell partner to turn graph off, he does and you can still here transducer pinging... Screen goes black, tried soft/ hard reset nothing helped... When u turn unit on Lowrance logo shows fine, then just a black screen... When u touch screen u get a beep but black screen still... Called customer service they said send it in, so I will do... Just wandering if anyone else out there has had similar issue ..


----------



## Dustin Pate

Man I hate that!!! Hopefully they will do you right.


----------



## Worley

*Graph*

Hopefully just operator error...as mentioned above i asked partner to turn graph off...BUT I had unit off for 3-4 hours and done a hard reset again, nothing----but in basement I could see a very faint image on screen, hit power button again lightly and whalla screen brightens up...Ur power button dims screen in 3-4 stages all the way to black...hopefully when he tried to power off several times at last dock he wasn't pressing power switch long enough and actually just dimmed screen to black...And when unit was restarting it was in dimmest setting, which would be black in the daylight for sure...Unit working fine now, and a lesson learned...dang made my heart skip a beat, thing has been flawless, and pinpoint accurate...


----------



## Chase Simmemon

Yeah, I had the same situation at a West Marine Store just the other day. They called me saying their touch unit wasn't working, so they called me to come take a look at it. Found out someone either hit the power button a couple times or manually dimmed the screen and just left it. You could hear the unit beeping when you pressed buttons, but couldn't see anything on the screen. All it needed was the backlight being bumped back up .

Feel free to shoot me a PM if you ever have any other problems/issues with your Touch and I'll be more than glad to help you out .


----------



## Worley

*Unit*

Thanks Chase I will do that... That side scan rough on them Lanier crappie, they can't hide anymore...


----------



## Lanier Jim

Ha....that's a lie....they hide from me and Chase all the time!     But - we will combat fish with the best of them...yeah, on our belly shootin docks  

LJ


----------



## Worley

*Graph*

Jimmy  I'm ready to catch a spot on my ultralight rod...when we going? I'm gonna drop shop crappie jigs and give it a whirl...


----------



## LTZ25

I had my hds10 and 7 updated at bass pro shops and now my front unit (7) is not receiving the structure scan from the rear unit. I was reading my  manual and beleave I can get it going but the boat is at the lake and I'm not. But I am very pleased with the units ( had on boat 2 years).


----------



## Chase Simmemon

LTZ25 said:


> I had my hds10 and 7 updated at bass pro shops and now my front unit (7) is not receiving the structure scan from the rear unit. I was reading my  manual and beleave I can get it going but the boat is at the lake and I'm not. But I am very pleased with the units ( had on boat 2 years).



Go into the advance menu and make sure the structure option IS highlighted. To get there, hit menu menu--system--advanced--features--structure. 

Hope this helps and if it doesn't work let me know .


----------



## LTZ25

Chase, thanks I will try that tomorrow, I'm sure that's what the problem is because on the 7 because the structure page doesn't show up now.


----------



## Chase Simmemon

No problem, just let me know if it doesn't work and we'll figure it out .

Also, just an FYI, you can save your settings to an SD card before you do an update/reset, which will keep you from having to redo all your settings. 

To save your settings hit pages--scroll over to the utilities page (the one with the gear and wrench)--scroll down to files--scroll down to settings and hit enter and follow the prompts. From this point if you would like, you can name your setting, such as Front HDS settings or Console HDS settings. This will then be saved to your units hard drive, but if you do a hard reset it will be erased. To save it to an SD card, go back to the Files pages, then go to My Files. You should see your settings file here, highlight it, then press menu and save it to your SD card. Then when you want to reapply all of your settings, just plug your SD card in, go to Files pages, go to the proper Memory Card option, hit enter, then scroll down to your settings, hit enter and follow the prompts. This will save you a lot of time and frustration after you do a hard reset or software update. Hope this helps .


----------



## Worley

*Graph*

Thanks Chase...on a side note with my HDS 7, is the auto setting best for the side scan in your opinion?  I usually use in it 30-40' of water and scan 60-80' wide....


----------



## lcookie

Glad to hear you got it worked out.  Always sucks just thinking you have to send it in to the factory.  Almost like loosing an arm once you get use to fishing with them.


----------



## Chase Simmemon

Worley said:


> Thanks Chase...on a side note with my HDS 7, is the auto setting best for the side scan in your opinion?  I usually use in it 30-40' of water and scan 60-80' wide....



I never use auto range on the side scan. A general rule of thumb is to set the range to about 2-3 times the depth of water your in. So you are doing right by scanning 60-80' when you're in 30-40' of water. If you scan any further than that you won't be able see the detail that you need to see, especially on a 7" screen (even more so when you have multiple split screens). I would rather sacrifice scanning distance than image clarity. 

Also, I never use the auto contrast on the touches either. I find its just better to manually adjust the contrast. Hope this helps .


----------

